# ONLINE campaign looking for participants



## DMEntropy (Sep 23, 2004)

I am organizing a new campaign online with a rotating DM's chair set in The 13 Kingdoms online game setting.  You can find it here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1771715#post1771715

There is also a series of gladiator style games being organized which can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100623


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 25, 2004)

There are still slots open in the new campaign.  It will be using 3.5 rules set.  This should be an interesting campaign with a revolving DM chair.  Each adventure will take on a different flavor with the change in DM and keep things from becoming stale.

It also is a good opportunity for anyone who is not comfortable DM'ing a campaign on their own.  The amount of work will be much less and spread out over a long time to allow you a chance to be prepared for the game you are running.

Take a look at the thread using the link above if you are interested.


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 26, 2004)

This is in answer to questions posted on the thread:

The format for the games will be to play using the OpenRPG online chat environment.  The rules set will be D&D 3.5.

I envision the rotating DM's chair to be changed each adventure.  An adventure may last for more than a single session.  Once an adventure is completed that DM will then revert to playing a character and another player will run an adventure of one or more sessions.  The exact order and progression of this can be decided once we have a group of six who are interested.

My available time to play is also quite variable R.E. (angry nosebleed?) so a set schedule for play is not possible for me.  It would be nice to have a session every 2-3 weeks I believe.  Any more and time constraints will be a problem for me.  Any less and it is too long between sessions for continuity.  Of course, if we find 6 people who want a weekly game that is great.  I will give up my spot in that situation and be available for support as the CM of Kinrisar.


----------

